
Annotated Version of John Bell’s Paper on Einstein Podolsky Rosen Paradox (1964) - micaeloliveira
http://fermatslibrary.com/p/083d72a6
======
dnquark
This is a great project. There's no reason that any textbook, academic paper,
or even a video lecture today shouldn't have a Medium-like
comment/question/discussion layer. Academic papers are a natural place to
start for obvious reasons (they don't undergo multiple editions once
published, for example). Unfortunately, for-profit academic publishers
(Elsevier et al.) have little incentive to introduce these innovations, and
PLOS seems to have done little beyond allowing people to add comments at the
end of an article.

Starting with famous out-of-copyright academic papers is a promising idea --
at the very least, we will hopefully end up with community-annotated versions
of classic papers, which would be a great development in its own right. How
long does copyright last on academic papers anyway?

Collaborative annotation has to be the future of academic publishing; the more
projects push us in that direction, the better.

------
mrkibo
Great quote from a recent post here on HN:

Perhaps the best way to explain local realism is that it’s the thing you
believe in, if you believe all the physicists babbling about “quantum
entanglement” just missed something completely obvious.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10269297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10269297)

------
pizzi
It's amazing that The ultimate test of quantum mechanics can be explained to
aomeone with just general understanding of probabilities and statistics.

